# Alp D'Huez tour de France 2012 ?



## jdrussell (13 Nov 2011)

Hi
Does anyone know what stage on the tour de France 2012 features the Alp D'Huez ?
Can't seem to work it out. 
Thanks.


----------



## Edge705 (13 Nov 2011)

Looks like stage 10,11,12 makes its way around that area with possibly the start at stage 11 being the closest but even thats 1 hour 40 - 2 hours away. Look like they are giving Le Bourg-d'Oisanss wide berth this year which is quite a popular base town for alpee's I beleive


----------



## Ajay (13 Nov 2011)

It's not on the 2012 route.
http://www.letour.fr/2012/TDF/COURSE/us/le_parcours.html


----------



## jdrussell (14 Nov 2011)

Ok, thanks for the info.

Next question is, do you think there will still be a Dutch corner ? And if so, where would it be ?

Cheers.


----------



## monnet (14 Nov 2011)

As Ajay pointed out, there'll be no Alpe D'Huez this year, which means there'll be no Dutch corner. There might be lots of Dutch folk somewhere else though. 

For future reference 'Dutch Corner', I think, is hairpin 7. I'm sure someone else can confirm or deny that.


----------



## Rossi998 (7 Jan 2012)

Are you looking to watch a stage this year by any chance? Im having the same problem. Would of loved to have seen the Alpe d' heuz and cycle it after the stage but it looks It's not on the 2012 route. Any ideas for the best montain stage to see and also a good montain stage to ride all within a few days???


----------



## oldfatfool (7 Jan 2012)

Tourmalet?


----------



## Rossi998 (7 Jan 2012)

where??


----------



## oldfatfool (7 Jan 2012)

Stage 16, Col du Tourmalet, In the Pyrenees


----------



## Rossi998 (7 Jan 2012)

Do you know where the best place to setup and watch would be around there as we are travelling out in a VW campervan? Also would it be possible to cycle the stage do you think before or after they have passed through
Many thanks


----------



## oldfatfool (7 Jan 2012)

Rossi998 said:


> Do you know where the best place to setup and watch would be around there as we are travelling out in a VW campervan? Also would it be possible to cycle the stage do you think before or after they have passed through
> Many thanks


 
Setup anywhere you can find a space, or find a site a few miles out from Bagnères-de-Luchon and cycle in to watch the stage finish and stage 17 start. 

I expect to be cycling it either the day before or a couple of days after and camping at either end. I suspect it will be quite busy both with cyclists and mad French/ Dutch flying about in campervans


----------



## Rossi998 (7 Jan 2012)

Cool.. What day would be a good idea to get there before the big rush? So you are camping? Have you been before? Is Bagnères-de-Luchon a village/town with one or two bars to soak up the tour atmosphere?

sorry about all the questions. It will be my first time at the tour..


----------



## oldfatfool (7 Jan 2012)

Rossi998 said:


> Cool.. What day would be a good idea to get there before the big rush? If you are planning on spending a few days best to find a site and book now, otherwise a day or two before the event, I think they turn pretty much a blind eye to 'wild camping' over course of the tdef within reason, and most of the people parking up will be following the course of the race rather than just the one stage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

